# Cap't Dan's meet and greet



## richtee (Sep 20, 2009)

Alot of you folk know Dan... all-around great guy and mentor to many. Well, He's been dealt a tough hand, and the cards make it tough for a bluff. Anyway, putting together a local to MI-OH-IN-IL get together to help out and support the man- Date of Oct 17th in Columna, MI- West coast area

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/fo...d.php?t=302964

Sooo  anyway...
about 3 weeks to go and tryin' to get details set up. I know many are busy and it's a close call on timing, but hey if ya can- by God it's appreciated!

Looking for some sides...potato salad and slaw. Also anyone that can bring a cooker... hi-temp capable would be good. We got some yardbird and sausage already coming. I was hoping to have the Beast ready, but because of my stupidity with my body, I dunno...I cannot guarentee it.

Also, just a roll call of those that can confirm they will be there for logistics purposes. Lotta Mi-IN-OH folks are pretty close... LOVE to have ya! 

Love ya Dan, and I'll be yer pitbitch- yes, Dan refuses NOT to cook. Whatta guy!


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 20, 2009)

Rich I wish I was closer and could attend. I hope ya'll have a great event with a large turnout. Tie Dan to a chair and make him enjoy the day


----------



## irishteabear (Sep 20, 2009)

Great idea Rich!  I wish I could be there.


----------



## sumosmoke (Sep 20, 2009)

You're a good pal, Rich, to put such an event together for the Capt. Hope the turnout is great as I'm sure the food will be a tasty feast for all


----------



## gnubee (Sep 20, 2009)

Dang wish I could be there , I have talked to Dan many times and consider him a friend. Wish I could meet Him in person. And even though he is a Royal Oak Thief I'd still shake his hand. <----<<-  in joke.


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Rich, youi are doing a noble thing. Keep busy so Dan can't find something to do besides supervise. Good luck on the outing.


----------



## kookie (Sep 20, 2009)

Wish I was closer would love to attend. Hope everything turns out...........


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 20, 2009)

Rich, Good Luck on Your Event For Capt. Dan!  I wish I could be there...


----------



## gruelurks (Sep 20, 2009)

I'll be heading back from a pinball expo in Chicago that day, probably passing through between 7-9 PM depending on how soon I get packed up at the show. Is that too late? I've never met anyone on here in person yet but I always enjoy putting face to a name, and everyone on here has been nothing but great. In fact, just about everyone I've met in MI. (outside of Detroit at least) has been cool since I moved here in '92 (against all advice from others lol).


----------



## flyin'illini (Sep 21, 2009)

I would encourage you to stop by if you can.  Rich and Dan were 2 of the 1st bbq forum folks I met in 'real' life back in early 08 along with several others and it is just great to get to know these folks better in person.

Godspeed Dan.


----------



## richtee (Sep 21, 2009)

Same to be said from our perspective Glen  ;{)

And indeed... God Speed recovery.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 29, 2009)

bump  bump bump  Just in case anyone missed it.


----------



## richtee (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks Brian...I appreciate that. Anyone else can drop me a PM here, or I do have a valid email link in my profile. Just let me know if ya need more info. And please mention this site in your email- jut so I can keep it all semi-straight  LOL!

Thanks!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 10, 2009)

bump bump bump. Just one week away.


----------



## richtee (Oct 11, 2009)

Again  thatnks Brian  :{)

The menu has solidified... LOTS of beef... clods and rib roasts- Pulled pork of course. Slicer on hand for Philly cheezesteak sammies, 30 Lbs of onions and 30 green peppers sautee'd up for dressing. I'm doing beans just chock full of home made buckboard hunks, peppers and onions, 'Bout 30 chickens in various stages of disassembly. We figger were set for 200, and have about 100 confirmed.

If anyone wants to attend, bring yer appetite for sure!

Also, if any would like to make donations, I can take them... PM me for details please!

But we'd rather see you if possible! Thank you all!

Rich T


----------



## alx (Oct 11, 2009)

Man,Rich i wish i was closer/had time.Captain DAN is just a great person!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## richtee (Oct 13, 2009)

Allright peoples, it's down to the wire. At the risk of seeming a nag, is ANYONE from the SMF gonna make this event? We're prolly covered, as we have somewhere between 100-125 I hear confirmed, and will be able to feed 200 we figger.

But it would be cool to know. Dan's a great guy, and I bet he's helped you at one time er another. If you can, he'd love to see yaz!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 13, 2009)

sure wish I had enough $$ for a plane ticket. Id be there if I could. Have a great time Rich.


----------



## jsdspif (Oct 16, 2009)

I wanted to bump this . I just read about it today in the new steelheader newsletter.


----------



## richtee (Oct 16, 2009)

We are expecting 100-plus folks.... just finished up 2 full pans of baked beans chock full of buckboard bacon. And 15 bell peppers and 10 onions..to be sautee'd for rib roast Philly cheese steak sammies. 4 briskets... I dunno how many butts...

If you can make it folks... it's gonna be a hum-dinger!

And donations are being accepted. Pm for details... God bless and thanks!


----------



## alx (Oct 16, 2009)

You are just alright RICH.Send Dan my best.I have a little donation coming for the captain.One of the the nicest men i have met on the internet!


Have a great time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 16, 2009)

Sounds like it is going to be a great turnout... Congratulations...


----------



## capt dan (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the kind words and prayers. I am simply amazed at what these good folks have  in store for me tomorrow. A feast of biblical proportions and tons of fun. They are gonna be "roasting" me, so that should be very enlightening and funny. I will try to take some pics and post them here soon. I hope everyone has a great weekend, enjoy the fall weather and stay safe.

Capt dan.


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 16, 2009)

I wish we were closer and could attend. Your a great friend there rich.


----------



## gruelurks (Oct 18, 2009)

Sorry I couldn't make it on the way back from Chicago, time was not with us as we got a late start on the way home. I hope the event went well and had a great turnout, I'd love to see some pics of it

I am glad to be back home and my smoker is rested and ready for some pastrami tomorrow. :-)


----------



## DanMcG (Oct 18, 2009)

hey Dan I wish ya the best and hope you have a great roast.  If they do roast ya make sure they ues The Hunkys rub, I hear its good


----------



## capt dan (Oct 19, 2009)

It was a huge success. Thanks very much to the folks who sent in contributions for the benifit.The money will  deffinately come in handy , especially since  my medical dissability won't start for another 2-3 months, and I haven't worked since June.

I will post a link to a youtube vid from an outdoor site. If it is against the rules, I am sorry, and I guess the mods can remove the link, but it  is a great slideshow of the event.

Thanks Brian
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/fo...302964&page=10

go to post  #144 and click on the picture. earlier in that thread is another link to  the video creators own website that does include the  audio portion too!

Thanks for checking it out,I am so proud of my great friends for  making this happen, and our very own Richtee and  smokin Lee made the trip across the state to work hard on making this all go perfect. Richtee is an animal in a comercial kitchen  as well as outside working the thin blue.

My Bestest BBQ buddy in the world!


----------



## alx (Oct 19, 2009)

Captain.DAN.I am so happy this worked.Rich and Lee are just tremendous people.God Bless.My little heart felt contribution is coming.


Keep them good folk in check up there and eat some fish and that fine smoked meat for me.

Yours truley-ALEX


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks for all you have done here Dan.  You link will not be removed.


----------



## ronp (Oct 19, 2009)

Glad you had such a nice turn out, wish I was closer I would have been there. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## gruelurks (Oct 19, 2009)

Nice video, one should be lucky in life to have what appears to be so many great friends. I regret I had no time to swing by, if only for a moment.


----------

